# Mise à jour ibooks



## salamander (22 Juillet 2010)

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à constater ce problème, mais la dernière mise à jour de ibooks est très moyenne sur mon iPad, du moins en ce qui concerne la lecture de pdf. 

En effet, la lecture de pdf pose un souci qui n'existait pas sur la version précédente, à chaque changement de page, j'ai droit à une bonne seconde, voire même parfois 2 ou 3 de trouble avant que la page apparaisse clairement, comme si le processeur avait du mal à charger celle ci.

J'ai essayé de desinstaller ibooks, de restaurer l'ipad, de supprimer les pdf et de les resynchroniser, rien ne résout le souci, la lecture de pdf est bien moins fluide malgré les améliorations promises.....


----------



## twinworld (22 Juillet 2010)

il me semble avoir lu que la principale mise à jour d'iBook sur l'iPad se fera avec l'arrivée de l'iOS 4 pour iPad durant l'automne.


----------

